# Eagle Cuda 300??



## Spinna (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich möchte mir ein echolot zulegen, habe aber noch keine erfahrungen damit. bei meiner internetsuche bin ich auf das Cuda 300 gestoßen, wäre das das richtge für den relativ großen baggersee an dem ich angle, es soll ja ein einsteigermodell sein?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen 
danke schonmal im vorraus 

Spinna


----------



## gallus (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 300??*

Cuda 300.
Neues Modell 2010?
Kannte das bisher noch nicht.
Kannst du nen Link dazu knüpfen?

Und ein herzliches Wilkommen im Board!


----------



## Spinna (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 300??*

dankesehr#6
ja das soll das nachfolgermodell von cuda 168 sein  
ich glaub ich habs bei ebay gefunden 
hier is ein anderer link:
http://www.lepper-marine.de/product_info.php/products_id/5115


----------



## Spinna (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 300??*

hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit dem cuda168 gemacht?#c
Ich denke die sind ähnlich oder?


----------



## Udo561 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 300??*

Hi,
ja , das 300 ist der Nachfolger vom 168.
Bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden, vor allen Dingen ist es sehr einfach zu bedienen , war mir persönlich sehr wichtig.
Gruß Udo


----------

